# Smokey Mountain Towing



## bama29fan

We are planning a trip to the Smokeys in a couple of months and i would like your input on the route i should take. Yahoo Maps says to take Hwy 441/23 north from Atlanta to North Carolina. This turns in to the Smokey mountain Expressway. I then take that to I-40 and head west across the mountains. I have never driven this route in a car much less pulling a 10,000lb camper. so my questions are...

How hard of a pull is this? are there a lot of long steep grades? are there any sections that should be avoided or are more dangerous than others? any other toughts or suggestions?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## POBOY

I've gone this way a number of times with no problem. From Atlanta to inside NC, there aren't any steep grades, but when you approach the mountains, you have some 7% grades, but I don't think there are any steeper. When you get to hwy 23, you will be in Cherokee, NC. This is the south side of the Smoky Mountain National Park. We prefer this side because it is close to all the places we like to visit. Good campgrounds are scare though. If you are going to the north side (Gatlinburg, Piegon Forge), go east on 23 to I-40 and go toward Knoxville. You will get to the Smoky Mountain parkway maybe 30 miles before Knoxville. Plenty of signs. Some grades on this route, but nothing to worry about. Besides me, I've seen plenty of rigs traveling through this route with no problems. Lots to see and do in the Smokies, one of our favorite places. Enjoy
Poboy


----------



## bama29fan

POBOY said:


> I've gone this way a number of times with no problem. From Atlanta to inside NC, there aren't any steep grades, but when you approach the mountains, you have some 7% grades, but I don't think there are any steeper. When you get to hwy 23, you will be in Cherokee, NC. This is the south side of the Smoky Mountain National Park. We prefer this side because it is close to all the places we like to visit. Good campgrounds are scare though. If you are going to the north side (Gatlinburg, Piegon Forge), go east on 23 to I-40 and go toward Knoxville. You will get to the Smoky Mountain parkway maybe 30 miles before Knoxville. Plenty of signs. Some grades on this route, but nothing to worry about. Besides me, I've seen plenty of rigs traveling through this route with no problems. Lots to see and do in the Smokies, one of our favorite places. Enjoy
> Poboy


Yeah we will be going to the north side of the park...staying near Newport, TN. the suggested route does take me on Hwy23 to I-40 and then I-40 towards Knoxville. What about driving this route at night...would like to see the scenery while driving but would also like to get to our destination that night.


----------



## POBOY

Hwy 23 is 4 lane and intersects I-40 close to Waynesville and Ashville. Should be no problem at night. After you leave I-40, I don't know. I suggest you buy a good map with detail in the area of your destination. Some of the internet maps are not very good or detailed. Have a good trip. 
Poboy


----------



## crawgator

When are you headed up there? We are headed there in the middle of July. Where are you staying?


----------



## bama29fan

crawgator said:


> When are you headed up there? We are headed there in the middle of July. Where are you staying?


KOA in Newport, TN


----------



## desh

we would like to go to the smokies but are worried about steep grades..we pull about 13000lb with a gmc 2500hd duramax. do we need an exhaust brake? problems is that would invalidate warranty. thanks


----------



## Starbuc71

Pulling a heavy trailer, I would not recommend taking the parkway from Cherokee NC up to New Found gap then down into Gatlinburg. Lots of curves and a lot of low gear shifting. Don't get me wrong, the view is to die for. We usually Go into Maryville off of 75 down 321 into Piegon forge. This is a good ride with a few climbs and decents. We made the mistake last year of taking 321 through Townsend into cades cove then into Gatlinburg. The hairpin turns are so tight, I met an oncoming 5th wheel and grazed my awning on the stone wall on the shoulder destroying my awning. Smoky bear campground is also an awsome choice for the smokies. Best campground in my opinion with full hook ups. http://smokybearcampground.com/index.shtml


----------



## POBOY

Desh, I got your PM, but could not reply. Kept getting error message. Anyway, I agree with Starbuc71. Don't take hwy 441 over the mountain from Cherokee to Gatlinburg while towing. I have seen people do this, but I would not try it unless I had a popup. If you come up from the south from Atlanta, go to hwy 23 and then to I40. You can also go to Chattanooga and hit I40 there and go thru Knoxville. As far as the steep grades are concerned, if you stay in towhaul mode, and downshift on the longer grades, you will be alright. Maybe practice on smaller grades until you feel comfortable with how your rig reacts. I have seen many fifth wheels on these roads and all seem to handle just fine. Have a good trip. Post back after your trip and let us know how it went.
Thanks 
PB


----------



## TN Campers

Adding to what others have said, going from Atlanta to Newport, I'd just take I-75N to Knoxville, then I-40E to Newport. It's certainly the quickest. But if you're wanting the scenic route, then going through Ashville would definitely have better views. As far as I know, I-40W from NC to TN is still down to one lane at the state line due to the rockslide repair.


----------



## Scoutr2

With your truck, there shouldn't be any hard pulls through the Smokys. I pulled our 29BHS thereabouts, to Gatlinburg, and then on down to Disney World with my 6.0L gasser and I did fine. Your F-350 won't break a sweat, and the suspension can handle the Outback just fine.









My $.02.

Mike


----------

